# Yakitori Suggestions?



## daveb (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm on the hook for preparing Yakitori for a Japanese food group I belong to. (I think I'm the only one with a portable grill) I'm planning on classic chicken skewers with scallion and tare and have shichimi tagarashi for seasoning. 

Any tips or suggestions to elevate this dish?

While I have the grill hot I've thought about making Yaki Onigiri per "The Japanese Grill". This would be a first time and I have visions of rice falling through the grates. Any thoughts?

Thanks. Pics, if not too bad, to follow.


----------



## cclin (Aug 16, 2013)

may I suggest Japanese yaki rice cake, it is more easy to cook than Yaki Onigiri!! 



you can use BBQ grill instead electron Gill
[video=youtube;nWccOdTIKrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWccOdTIKrQ[/video]


----------



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2013)

Be sure to salt before grilling and serve with lemon wedges, good salt, and if you can find it, yuzu kosho. Also serve a variety if you can, such as chicken wings and drumettes (Tebasaki), breast meat (Sasami), liver (Motsu), and hearts (Hatsu).


----------



## Brad Gibson (Aug 16, 2013)

Beef tongue and maitake mushrooms are extremely good.


----------



## cclin (Aug 16, 2013)

pork wrap tomato



Mentaiko stuff chicken wing



Mentaiko over chicken



Miso pork



bacon wrap rice cake


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

The classic ones are probably tsukune (chicken meatballs with or without sauce), bacon wrapped asparagus, and simple grilled shiitake. I really like the bacon wrapped mochi.


----------



## daveb (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to try the miso pork and bacon wrapped tomatoes in addition to the chicken. 

I would not have associated bacon or pork belly with Japanese cuisine, somewhere I got the impression that smoked meat was considered "tainted" or spoiled. I'm sure I read it on the internet...


----------



## mhlee (Aug 18, 2013)

Many Japanese love pork. There are numerous smoked meats that are commonly eaten in Japan, including bacon and smoked sausage. Still, Yakitori usually does not generally include non-poultry meat items or includes only a very limited number of non-poultry meat items. It is "grilled bird" after all.


----------



## daveb (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Michael. . I had recently cured a pork belly and put some thick slices on skewers and glazed them while grilling. They went over very well as did the chicken. The host had put together some skewers of chicken organ meats and some of skin. Skin was great and I was told the organ meats were good.


----------

